
Amazon RDS Update – MariaDB Is Now Available - pzb
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-rds-update-mariadb-is-now-available/
======
danso
I've used MariaDB in production a few years back and didn't notice any
differences in operation except for an esoteric bug with some version of
Ubuntu that required making a minor change to the config file...otherwise, it
worked as a drop-in replacement as advertised, though this app didn't do
anything particularly exotic outside of the standard Rails/ActiveRecord
conventions...

Has much changed? Is MariaDB still pretty much a drop-in replacement? And has
anyone moved a non-trivial app from MySQL to MariaDB...or would be confident
in making that move on RDS, on the heels of this announcement? I mean, if
there aren't any production problems, the change in licensing [1] alone seems
like it could be enough of a reason (although I may be misunderstanding
MySQL's licensing, it's always been a little confusing to me).

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/a/227242](http://stackoverflow.com/a/227242)

~~~
rebelxt
yes, MariaDB is still a drop-in replacement for MySQL with a number of
enhancements. There are a few minor incompatibilities to be aware of.

[https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/mariadb-vs-mysql-
features/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/mariadb-vs-mysql-features/)
[https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/mariadb-vs-mysql-
compatibi...](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/mariadb-vs-mysql-
compatibility/)

------
mtgx
Apparently this doesn't include the version that comes with data at rest
encryption (10.1.3):

[https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/data-at-rest-
encryption/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/data-at-rest-encryption/)

~~~
rebelxt
RDS MariaDB already supports encryption at rest, so you don't need to wait for
10.1:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonRDS/latest/UserGuide/Overvi...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonRDS/latest/UserGuide/Overview.Encryption.html)

